# Black neons in the back and hiding



## DOJOLOACH (Aug 5, 2009)

My 11 black neon tetras won't swim in the middle of the tank. All they do is swim along the back wall and at the very top, I can never see them. The tank is a 20 gallon. Any thoughts on why they are doing this? My other fish are 4 red serpae tetras and some ghost shrimp. Thanks


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

They are probably shy. Did you just add them?


----------



## hamsterman (Sep 19, 2006)

If they are new as Qwertus said, give them some time to adjust. They should be out and about in no time.


----------



## DOJOLOACH (Aug 5, 2009)

I added them about 2 months ago. But they are shy so I guess that would probably be why


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Just another thought, serpae tetras can be aggresive to their tankmates and that would keep your black neons in the back away from open water


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I've had black neon tetras on several occasions over the past few years and mine have never been shy. As others have said, it may be a more aggressive fish keeping them in hiding.


----------



## DOJOLOACH (Aug 5, 2009)

Could be the Serpae tetras too. I have seen them chasing the neons a little bit, but when I leave the room and "sneak" back in. The tetras are out in the middle so it must be that they are shy. Thanks a bunch guys and girls. The tetras make the tank look a lot better in my opinion.


----------



## MotionInsilver (Oct 19, 2009)

ur'e not the only one, my black neon school: I got about 12+ give or take, in a 55g tank and the only other fish besides plecos/cories are the cardinal tetras- they just hang out anywhere in the tank unbothered but once they see a person in the room- its a different story 


the black neons would just scatter and hide behind the cavework i Have set up in the tank however the cardinals are careless what I do. I've had those tetras for almost 2 years now. 


Everytime I do some maintence work, the cardinals would hoover around my hands while the neons just cower in the farthest corner then dart fast across the tank when I'm too close to them. unlike other tetras I have in other tanks. 

go figure.


----------



## viz (Apr 13, 2013)

DOJOLOACH said:


> My 11 black neon tetras won't swim in the middle of the tank. All they do is swim along the back wall and at the very top, I can never see them. The tank is a 20 gallon. Any thoughts on why they are doing this? My other fish are 4 red serpae tetras and some ghost shrimp. Thanks


I had the same problem. I had 9 black neons in a 30 gallon fairly well planted aquarium and never came out unless I fed them.

After my tank cycled I added some zebra danios, which are very bold and active, so they don't hide. Black neons saw them swimming around, and joined them within an hour. Now all my fish are front and center.

From what I've seen on internet forums, neons tend to be shy.

*My personal unscientific opinion... I am not a biologist or expert of any type:*
Maybe it's because they read other fish to help their awareness of their surroundings. With no other species there they are missing a critical component of their situational awareness so they get spooked. Danios don't seem to care, so they just swim all over the place. So I'm guessing black neons need to be in a community tank with other fish that feel at home.

-Viz


----------

